# S LOOM / KB SUPER AFGHAN LOOM



## ms mollybgoode

Greetings All,
I am sitting here lol at myself. I just started using the KB Super Afghan loom.
I'm trying to find comfortable ways to hold it. At one point I had it tucked under my chin as if I were playing a violin. I put my hand through one of the holes to see if that worked. Honestly it's hysterical.
I'm sure that with time and practice I'll find a comfortable solution. Till then I'll take any advice your care to offer. And please tell me I'm not the only one who has struggled with this.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Lol I do the same thing. I no some people put it on a table too. I have it on my lap while sitting in my recliner. I still move it around for easier accessto my next stitch.... enjoy have fun.  Oh yes sometimes I have it on its side too


----------



## ms mollybgoode

Thanks for the hints. I too like to knit while sitting in my recliner.
Right now I'm using a worsted weight yarn, but would like my next project to be with a bulky/ chunky.
Have you used a bulky yarn with this loom?


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I found the All in one,hard to use .had it on my knee,To save plling ot the dinning room table,Since my Lovebird died.and I got rid off the large bird cage,the table to by the window,Must have a go on the loom again,


----------



## ms mollybgoode

Hi Mary
Thanks for the support. I loom knit because I'm too clumsy to use needles. I was starting to think that was a my problem with this loom too. Its good to know that others have found out awkward as well. Have you ever used a chunky/ bulky yarn with the All in one?
Sorry about your Lovebird. 
Thanks again for responding.


----------



## crafterwantabe

ms mollybgoode said:


> Thanks for the hints. I too like to knit while sitting in my recliner.
> Right now I'm using a worsted weight yarn, but would like my next project to be with a bulky/ chunky.
> Have you used a bulky yarn with this loom?


I have a blanket I'm working on that I'm using pipsqueak yarn I believe that's bulky. I have also used two strands of yarn.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

ms mollybgoode said:


> Hi Mary
> Thanks for the support. I loom knit because I'm too clumsy to use needles. I was starting to think that was a my problem with this loom too. Its good to know that others have found out awkward as well. Have you ever used a chunky/ bulky yarn with the All in one?
> Sorry about your Lovebird.
> Thanks again for responding.


Tried sock making with Double knit,didnt like that, quicker to knit,I did make a nice scarf,It would grow quicker with chunky yarn,It must be over 2 years since I put it back in the box,I had it sent from the USA when it got to London had to pay import duty,then London sent it too Newport not Cardiff,had to pay again,ended up costing over £80.I will have to try chunky yarn,


----------



## jbyers

Crafterwantabe

You said you are using 2 strands of the Pipsqueak yarn. Could you tell me which pattern you are doing with it?


----------



## jbyers

Crafterwantabe

You said you are using 2 strands of the Pipsqueak yarn. Could you tell me which pattern you are doing with it?


----------



## randiejg

I find working with any sort of loom becomes uncomfortable quickly, if I'm sitting on the sofa or in a chair, mostly because if I have it on my lap, it's too far down, it's hard to see well, and I end up with sore shoulder and neck muscles from bending my neck. I found a very inexpensive little lap desk (meant for kids crafts), that goes over my legs and fits within my chair, and raises up the work about 10-12". It also has a storage well on each side, where I can put hooks, scissors, pattern, stand up a skein of yarn, etc. I think it was only about $5 at Michael's craft store.


----------



## crafterwantabe

jbyers said:


> Crafterwantabe
> 
> You said you are using 2 strands of the Pipsqueak yarn. Could you tell me which pattern you are doing with it?


I've used two strands of worsted yarn ... only single in the pipsqueak yarn. I'm just doing the basic ewrap.


----------



## crafterwantabe

sorry double post


----------



## Cindy S

www.youtube.com type in KB Super Afghan loom in the search box, lots of videos, but I don't know if they show how to hold it!!!


----------



## AgedLace

Due to my bad eyesight, I usually end up holding all longish looms exactly like you described ... over the shoulder as if playing the violin ... anything else is just too far away, and as mentioned by someone else, causes my back and neck to hurt from trying to bend closer to see better. I'm considering having a friend make me a stand for it that will sit it up higher ... like one of those hospital tables which have the legs go under the bed. The lap desk idea is a good one, too.


----------



## ms mollybgoode

The saying goes "necessity is the mother of invention" I took a body pillow and laid it across my lap. It works great. My cat likes to lay on the pillow while I'm working. Now I just need to convince her to watch instead of trying to help. LOL &#128049;


----------



## AgedLace

ms mollybgoode said:


> The saying goes "necessity is the mother of invention" I took a body pillow and laid it across my lap. It works great. My cat likes to lay on the pillow while I'm working. Now I just need to convince her to watch instead of trying to help. LOL 🐱


LOL !! Good luck with that one!

Right now I'm working on the All-In-One with a sport weight yarn. It's not been too bad yet, as the work hasn't gotten long enough, but once it gets longer, it's going to get pretty heavy for me to hold up to see.

I never thought about using the body pillow ... going to have to try that ... not sure it will still be high enough to see thought ... but still worth a shot. Thanks!!!


----------



## ClaudiaCano

I use stands used for embroidery frames and they work perfect with my looms. I got the lap stand and different size frames from Joann's. I use the frames to support my looms. The floor stand is the Edmonds stitch master floor stand, you can find it at Amazon. You can adjust the height, and the way you hold the looms according to their sizes.


----------



## AgedLace

Hey Claudia,

Nice stands! I wish I could afford them ... I lost my job the 1st week of last December, so I'm not able to afford anything like that any time soon. 

It sure would be nice to have both hands free to work the stitches!


----------



## ClaudiaCano

AgedLace said:


> Hey Claudia,
> 
> Nice stands! I wish I could afford them ... I lost my job the 1st week of last December, so I'm not able to afford anything like that any time soon.
> 
> It sure would be nice to have both hands free to work the stitches!


I'm sorry about that. I hope you find a new job soon. The lap stand is on sale at $11, and the frames are between $6 to $9.


----------



## AgedLace

Thanks, Claudia,

Wow ... those are nice prices!!! unfortunately, still not able to get them any time soon ... 

Thanks for the best wishes on finding a job soon! I appreciate that very much.


----------



## rifka

hi just sit it on your knees and you will turn it a little for each stitch
rifka


----------



## AgedLace

Rifka,

This would be fine except that I cannot see well enough with the loom on my lap. I only have sight in one eye, and the eye I do have sight in has very bad vision; I also have macular degeneration.

Thank you for the suggestion, though. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## eistot

I have tried everything also. Tucking under chin, yes that's me.


----------



## quirkycrafter

I can go pretty quick around the round looms, but I'm currently using my All-In-One and I usually keep it on my lap. I'm sure if I put one of the bolts in the opposite way I can balance it more on a table as I'm working with it, but haven't done that yet. I've gotten comfortable with it in my lap as I'm working. 

Ms Mollybgoode, I have used bulky yarn on it, but depending on what you are making, you may or may not want to skip a peg in between stitches because it is a small gauge loom. I didn't skip a peg and I made a small lap blanket and it turned out okay.


----------

